# The Flying Scotsman!



## panta dokimazete (Feb 4, 2008)

from here


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, we finally get to know what it is a Scotsman wears under his kilt.... a hot air balloon! Who knew?


----------



## govols (Feb 11, 2008)

Brad said:


> Well, we finally get to know what it is a Scotsman wears under his kilt.... a *hot air* balloon! Who knew?



Oh the  that could open up !


----------

